# Apache 2.2, Vhost und mod_rewrite



## Moritz123 (26. Dezember 2007)

Hallo und ein frohes Fest nachträglich!

Ich wollte gerade auf meinem lokalen Apache(auf Fedora 7) einen Vhost einrichten. Dazu habe ich diesen in der httpd.conf hinzugefügt und konnte ihn auch nach entspr. Eintrag im hosts-File aufrufen.
Allerdings habe ich diesen extra zu Testzwecken im Zusammenhang mit dem Zendframework einrichten wollen, bei dem ja mod_rewrite wegen des MVC-Konzeptes unerlässlich ist.
Leider musste ich feststellen, dass sich mein Apache nicht wirklich kooperationsbereit mit der von mir erstellten .htaccess(RewriteRule blah.php$ index.php) zeigte. Also habe ich nach allerhand Rumprobiererei das komplette Verzeichnis in mein DocumentRoot des "normalen" Servers, also localhost, geschoben und siehe da: das Rewrite funktionierte tadellos.

Nun meine Frage: Muss ich noch irgendwelche Einstellungen an der httpd.conf vornehmen, damit mod_rewrite auch bei Vhosts funktioniert?

Vielen Dank und einen schönen Restfeiertag noch!


----------

